# Four More To The Collection



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

These arrived last week.....havent cleaned them up yet

but I think they will be a nice addition to the growing

collection of Russians.

The fourth one was a freebee form the seller: a nice touch





































Kind regards,

Alexus


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice set, although I must say I like the look of freebee best


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Nice set, although I must say I like the look of freebee best


The freebee runs and keeps good time. It comes with this movement......










Alexus


----------



## buktimah (Nov 14, 2007)

Once there were shops in Singapore selling pre-owned Russian watches sold to them from sailors when their ships docked here. I used to walk past these shops but did not really make any attempt to look at them.

Today, I am keen to own some of these watches, the shops are no more there







Now looking at what you got there, I am so







I will be actively sourcing for them.


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Good luck with your quest.

I've decided to take the case of this one (the free bee) in for a replate as it is fairly battered.










Kind regards,

Alexus


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Alexus said:


> Good luck with your quest.
> 
> I've decided to take the case of this one (the free bee) in for a replate as it is fairly battered.
> 
> ...


----------



## angeleye (Dec 25, 2007)

that looks really good! the more i see russian watches the more the craving to add one to the collection grows, been watching a few vostock's on e-bay recently, but not knowing enough to make a purchase yet


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Alexus said:


> Alexus said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck with your quest.
> ...


That is superb, well done











angeleye said:


> that looks really good! the more i see russian watches the more the craving to add one to the collection grows, been watching a few vostock's on e-bay recently, but not knowing enough to make a purchase yet


If in doubt all you have to do is ask, there`s a lot of experience floating round this forum


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

theres a really nice one in the sales forum(shameless plug)


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Snap!

Apart from the hands.... prefer yours.... I really like these little 16 jewel Russians.Even tho they are from 1MWF, they are much underappreciated, and therefore cheaper!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The re-plate job is very nice - wish there was someone in the UK we could all get to like that.









Anyone know someone we could get re-plating done at a reasonable price? or what if those who had cases that could do with a job like this got together to present a decent sized job to a plating shop, maybe thirty casees at a time. I oft times get/got the impression most platers didn't want to know about very small items like watch cases. We sourced a small plating machine in the leccy board for small parts at one time, but it went defunct - think it was H&S reasons as well, the chemicals in use can be pretty hairy if you're not used to dealing with them


----------

